# Manual & parts scematic for Bosch 1611 Router



## Terry Ferguson (Sep 5, 2013)

I joined this site because I acquired an old 1611 and cannot find any info, user manual, schematics, or parts list. To get started, I need new brushes and a template guide adapter. So far have gotten conflicting info on these items. The router is probably 18 - 22 years old and has a base that is flat on one side. Thanks in advance for any information


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Terry, welcome to the forum.

This may be off some help.

http://www.routerforums.com/bosch-manuals/28957-bosch-1611evs-operating-instructions.html

Or this:

http://www.routerforums.com/bosch/30553-1611evs-gof-1600-a.html


----------



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

I have the Plunger Router Operating Instructions for the Bosch Model 1611 and Model 1611 VSE. If James' website does not to the trick for you let me know and I will try to convert my paper copy to a PDF. I may even try it just for fun!. Stay tuned. 

Well, I did it but it did not turn out as well as I hoped as the manual is slightly larger than my scanner bed. However, if this is what you want and need I will try to make a better copy, i.e., one that does not cut off the right hand edge.

Jim


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Terrry Welcome to the forum :happy:


----------



## rfjoinery (May 8, 2014)

Just replaced bearings in my 1611. With the video from ereplacementparts, it was nothing too tricky. The bearing puller they recommend worked fine too, you may or may not have one that'll fit in there. I don't have a press, just used blocks of wood and some care to get the bearings out and back in. Probably get another 20 years from the old 1611!


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard....


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Terry , Hope you like and enjoy the router forums make yourself at Home.  Please participate by asking and answering questions, that is what makes this forum work!
Again welcome.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Rick.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Terry.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Rick.


----------

